# "Music that brings tears to youre eyes" Baroque and Renaissance!



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

I though of making a twist on the other forum post on this site.
"Music that brings tears to youre eyes"
I thougth of making a thread with the same topic but with the twist that the music has to be Baroque or Renaissance  
I would also be glad if there were mostly Keyboard music mentioned.
I don't get teary with music very easily but i was very close at the first movement of Handel's Harpsichord Suite No.2 in F -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZVZeJO_BoY
I would also like to have a link to the pieces mentioned! 

Regards,

:tiphat:


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not certain that this piece qualifies completely (since its a more recent piano transcription of one of Bach's works), but I rather like it! I put this version rather than the original for violin since you said you prefer keyboard music...I think they both are amazing personally!






And another:


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

This doesn't bring tears to my eyes, however I find this to be an emotional and sublime piece of music.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a Bach piece that I find to be very deep with emotion although I've never cried while listening to it. However it's not a keyboard composition. Cantata #140, "Wachet Auf, Ruft Uns Die Stimme"


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, J.S. Bach's_ Chaconne _from the violin partita #2 makes me very emotional, sometimes in tears.

Another one is the slow movement of his _Double Violin Concerto._ It was what bought me "back to Bach" last year...


----------



## Valse (Jan 8, 2012)

Ave Maria from Schubert makes me cry... How about you? It's very emotional!!!!


----------



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry Valse but Schubert's Ave Maria isn't Baroque or Renaissance.

Regards,


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I will definitely choose Monteverdi's "Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda."


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Sid James said:


> Yes, J.S. Bach's_ Chaconne _from the violin partita #2 makes me very emotional, sometimes in tears.
> 
> Another one is the slow movement of his _Double Violin Concerto._ It was what bought me "back to Bach" last year...


I was going to post something, but this is pretty much what I wanted to say.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Yes, at that concert last year of the Bach_ Double Violin Conc_., I saw another guy in tears, wiping his eyes, sitting in front of me. Had that effect on me too & it got me into Bach's music again after a decade or more.

Another one I can think of is the slow/lyrical songs in Handel's _Messiah_. Eg. _Comfort Ye _& _He was Despised and Rejected of Men_...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sid James crying over wig music? No way! I figured maybe a few tears if a croc grabbed him by the toe!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Yeah well so far it's only Bach's instrumental music that has moved me deeply. His cantatas, those I've heard, for example have opposite effect (bore me to tears). Funny, as the choral things of Handel do engage me to a deep level. Just goes to show that they were quite different from eachother, they work their magic (or don't) in different ways...


----------

